# Java Programme an Taskleiste anheften



## Fu3L (31. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin verwundert, dass sich zu meiner Frage nichts in der Suche finden lässt. 
Ich würde gerne mein Notizprogramm an die Taskleiste von Windows 7 anheften, so wie ich es mit allen anderen Programmen auch kann.. 
Kennt jemand eventuell einen Trick, wie man dies erreichen kann?


----------



## André Uhres (1. Apr 2010)

Can't Pin Program to Taskbar - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Fu3L (1. Apr 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Leider nicht hundertprozentig das, was ich mir erhofft hatte.
Bisher hatte ich ein TrayIcon genutzt und das Fenster immer geschlossen, wenn ich es nicht mehr brauchte, aber anhand des TrayIcons konnte ich trotzdem den Status des Programms ablesen.. Das hätte ich gerne auf die Taskleiste übertragen, weil sich das mit dem System von Windows 7 so anbieten würde... (schließt man beispielsweise das ICQ Fenster über das x, bleibt das Programm trotzdem in der Taskleiste (auch wenn es nicht anggepinnt ist))

Ich denke ich werde nun einfach beim Systemstart das Fenster direkt öffnen, die Titelleiste wieder einblenden, es immer minimieren und das Icon ändern, um den Status anzuzeigen...


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (1. Apr 2010)

Also, wenn Du einen Wrapper (z. B. launch4j) verwendest, dann geht es problemlos.


----------



## Fu3L (2. Apr 2010)

Ok, damit versuche ich es.

Was muss ich denn eintragen bei "Min JRE Version" wenn es Java 6 Update 10 benötigt? Ich krieg die Form nicht hin, die das Programm verlangt "x.x.x[_xx]".

Mhh. habs jezz rausbekommen (1.6.0_18).. Aber es hat den gleichen Effeckt, wie mit dem Trick, den Andre hier gepostet hat.. die exe datei lässt sich anpinnen, aber das fenster öffnet sich dennoch extra und das lässt sich auch nicht anpinnen..


----------



## noobadix (20. Okt 2010)

Mir hat die Klasse SystemTray geholfen, allerdings in XP. Außerdem habe ich das Anfangspost nicht aufmerksam gelesen, wo TrayIcon erwähnt wurde. Egal, zu spät -.-


----------

